# LeeNBA's Picks for soccer



## LeeNBA (Dec 6, 2014)

*England Premier League December 06*
*Newcastle Vs Chelsea*
*Tip Newcastle +1*


----------



## LeeNBA (Dec 20, 2014)

*Soccer England Premier League December 20*
*Manchester City Vs Crytal Palace*
*Tip Manchester City -1.75*


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 10, 2015)

Soccer Picks England Premier League January 10 19/45
Sunderland Vs Liverpool
Picks SUnderland +0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 10, 2015)

Soccer Picks England Premier League January 10 19/45
Everton Vs Manchester City
Picks Manchester City -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 11, 2015)

Soccer Picks England Premier League January 11 20/30
Arsenal Vs Stoke City
Picks Arsenal -1.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 17, 2015)

Free Picks Soccer England Premier League january 17 22.00
Swansea City Vs Chelsea
Asia Handicap Swansea City +1
Odds 1.93
Picks Chelsea -1


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 18, 2015)

Free Picks Soccer England Premier League january 18 20.30
West Ham United Vs Hull City
Asia Handicap West Ham United -0.75
Odds 1.90
Picks West Ham United -0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Jan 19, 2015)

Free Picks Soccer England Premier League January 20 03.00
Everton Vs West Bromwich Albion
Asia Handicap Everton -0.75
Odds 1.9
Picks West Bromwich Albion +0.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 1, 2015)

Free Soccer Picks England Premier League February 02

20.30
Arsenal Vs Aston Villa
Picks Arsenal -1.75


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 7, 2015)

England Premier League Tips For Betting February 07

19.45
Tottenham Hotspur Vs Arsenal
Picks @Arsenal -0.25


----------



## LeeNBA (Feb 28, 2015)

England Premier League Soccer Tips February 28

19.45
West Ham United Vs Crystal Palace
Picks @ West Ham United -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 5, 2015)

England premier League Soccer Picks April 05

19.30
Burnley Vs Tottenham Hotspur
Picks @ Tottenham Hotspur -0.5


----------



## LeeNBA (Apr 18, 2015)

England Premier League Soccer Picks April 18

23.30
Chelsea Vs Manchester United
Picks @ Manchester United +0.5


----------



## Andy987 (May 2, 2015)

*Newcastle Vs Chelsea*
*Tip Newcastle +1*


----------



## LeeNBA (May 9, 2015)

England PremierLeague Soccer Picks May 09
18.45
Everton Vs Sunderland
Picks @ Everton -0.5


----------

